# Best Five RPG Books You Own



## Ulric (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm always looking for good RPG books and products. 

I loved the "Freaking Awesome 3rd Party Books That Don't Get Enough Praise" thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=191725

It probably cost me $500 bucks in new products . 

Anyway...I was thinkin' there are probably some great books/products I need to buy, so, tell me, what are the five best RPG books/products you own...and tell me why.

ADD: And you don't need to mention the core rule books (MM, PHB, DMG), unless you really want to.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 25, 2007)

Tome of Artifacts.

Best darn book of artifacts since Book of Artifacts in 2nd edition. Heck in someways, BETTER!


----------



## Thurbane (Jul 25, 2007)

Here goes:

- Unearthed Arcana
- PHB II
- Tome of Horrors Revised
- Magic Item Compendium
- Spell COmpendium


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 25, 2007)

Being a poor gamer, I have to include the core books in my top 5, because it's pretty much all I own.

Expanded Psionics Handbook - Nifty alternative to core rules magic with a very pleasantly different flavor.

Unearthed Arcana - More optional rules than you can shake a stick at.  Some you'll want to use, some you won't...but there's likely to be something in here worth having.

Savage Species - This is one is a chore, because most of the material has to be converted and updated to 3.5...but I love freaky, monster PCs and I like the challenge of figuring out monster class progressions.  Not for everyone though.

Hero Builder's Guidebook - Ye olde 3.0 book that still applies these days because it has...no feats, no prestige classes, no spells, no classes, no...well, yeah...all that stuff.  What it does have is a nifty little background generator and alignment test.  I still use it, even though I wish it were updated with a bit of an expanded background doohickey.

Core Rules - I have a couple of other books (Libris Mortis, Monster Manual II), but the core rules trump them in terms of usefulness and quality.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 25, 2007)

*Burning Wheel* - I haven't been so excited by READING an RPG book in years. I don't think I'll actually play it / run it, but there's no way I'm giving it up.

*Vampire: The Requiem* - As an age-old Vampire: the Masquerade storyteller (been playing since the 1st edition was released, before the first supplements hit the street), this game really appealed to me. The writing is great, and the atmosphere is astounding, and the new image of the game really got my creative juices going.

I'm trying to think of a CyberPunk RPG book that really caught me by the short and curlies (since that is my absolute fave game) and I guess I would have to go with either *Dark Metropolis* or *Grimm's CyberTales* which add a lot of awesome new rules and setting material to the game, making it quite a bit darker and more personal.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jul 25, 2007)

*Legends of the Samurai* by RPG Objects is head and shoulders above all other d20-ish Asian fantasy supplements on the market. It could have used a larger selection of creatures from Japanese folklore, though the selection of cool, new, rules for honor, social caste, and simplified point-based magic in addition to the nifty classes more than make up for it. 

*Questers of the Middle Realms* is a PDQ-powered vanilla fantasy RPG with lots of light-hearted humor that reads very easy, is simple to learn, and seems like a perfect fit for those night when not everybody shows for the regular game and you need to pick up something at the last minute and run with it. Also, as an added bonus, the humor is actually humorous. 

*Legendary Lives* is now available as a free PDF, courtesy of the former author (who now owns the rights). It's vanilla fantasy, though the freeform-ish magic system and rules for diceless NPC encounters really rock. In fact, I think it may be the RPG that invented "Player Roll All the Dice" -- which is nifty in and of itself. 

*vs Monsters Deluxe Edition* is the only card-based RPG resolution system that I have ever taken a shine to. It's fast, furious, and fun (like that non-card-based RPG from Great White). Also, the hardcover edition rocks because it has a quote from my review of the PDF inside the front flap of the dustcover 

The *OD&D Bundle* from RPGNow gives you all of the original D&D goodness for $29 that some loon just paid more than 2k for on eBay -- and he only got books one through three. You get those, plus Chainmail, Swords & Spells, Greyhawk, Blackmoor, Eldritch Wizardry, and Gods, Demi-Gods, and Heroes!


----------



## Treebore (Jul 25, 2007)

Book of the Righteous by Green Ronin

Green Ronin 

Legend of the 5 Rings 3E (D10)
Creatures of Rokugan 3E (D10)
L5R 


C&C Players Handbook and Monsters and Treasure

Troll Lords 


Why? They are immersive and the mechanics support the flavor of play that I like.


----------



## maddman75 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Buffy the Vampire Slayer* - This game has seriously made me rethink how I look at RPGs, and has gotten me from thinking in terms of sessions, encounters, and campaigns to episodes, scenes, and seasons.  I find these far more useful.  It also has the best metagame mechanics, an excellent balancing of high and low power characters, and is wonderfully written.

*Exalted, 2nd Edition* - Exalted also informed my thinking on cinematic gaming and the way mechanics can influence play.  The stunt system not only encourages exciting fights but makes BBEG battles extremely interesting.  And the full color comics in place of fiction are the icing on the cake.

*Unknown Armies* - They say once you begin to play UA you can never stop.  The Madness Meters show how personality mechanics can work without being a straightjacket.  And the setting is just fascinating - the game had me at pornomancers.

*All Flesh Must Be Eaten* - This is a simple game, but really gets down to the basics of gaming.  It remains one of the few modern games that you can be playing in five minutes.  Hand everyone an archetype and put them in a city full of zombies.  Instant fun!

Sorry, only got 4.  If it hadn't been stolen I'd add HOL, just to remind me not to take gaming so seriously.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's my list (edited to reflect current views):


1e AD&D Dungeon Masters Guide
D&D Monster & Treasure Assortments
Delta Green
Monsters of Myth
Gary Gygax's World Builder


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 25, 2007)

PHB II
Book of the Righteous by Green Ronin
Freeport Trilogy by Green Ronin (OK actually, it was the individual modules, they were the first 3.0 adventures I ran, and will never forget it.  The trilogy book updates them to 3.5)
Ptolus by Malhavoc
Lost City of Barakus - Necromancer Games

Honorable Mention to the ultimate monster trilogy:
Tome of Horrors (Necromancer)
Denizens of Avadnu (Inner Circle)
Monsternomicon 3.5 (Privateer Press)

Honorable Mention Campaign Worlds:
Scarred Lands Ghelspad
Wilderlands of High Fantasy (Necromancer)
Bluffside - OK, not a world but a city.
Warlords of the Accordlands

Honorable Mention Adventures:
Rappan Athuk Reloaded (Necromancer)
Savage Tide AP (Paizo)


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure of all the books would make my top 5, but I know that the *Feng Shui* and *Paranoia XP* core rulebooks would definitely make it.  Both games are great at what they do.

Feng Shui is perfect for an over the top action movie style of game.  Any game where you perform outrageous death-defying stunts, duking it out with the kung-fu mooks whilst on top of a bus rigged with explosives and headed for a munitions plant gets my vote!    

Paranoia turns traditional RPG's on it's head.  Instead of working together with your fellow players to complete your goals, you scheme and plot to expose them as commie mutant traitors before they do the same to you.  Add in a psychotic paranoid computer that watches everything that you do along with R&D weapons that malfunction twice as often as they work and you have a recipe for a fun and disastrous game.  Luckily you have 6 clones per character!

I'll have to have a think about what my other 3 might be.  I'm tempted to say the core 3 but I'm not sure that would be the case.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 25, 2007)

Denizens of Avadnu
Mutants and Masterminds
Dawnforge
Spycraft 2.0
M&M: Ultimate Power

That's a hard List to narrow down to five. :\


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 25, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> Honorable Mention to the ultimate monster trilogy:
> Tome of Horrors (Necromancer)
> Denizens of Avadnu (Inner Circle)
> Monsternomicon 3.5 (Privateer Press)




Hey! That's my trifecta as well


----------



## Doug McCrae (Jul 25, 2007)

*1. D&D 3.5 Core Rules*.
Best rpg evar.

*2. Glorantha: Genertela, Crucible of the Hero Wars*. 
Best presentation of the best gaming universe evar.

*3. Eberron Campaign Setting*. 
Perfectly presented gaming universe. Keith Baker's idea of adding pulp to D&D was genius.

*4. Call of Cthulhu*. 
Simple, elegant system. Well researched. First investigative rpg.

*5. GURPS Illuminati*. 
Best advice for running a conspiracy game.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> *5. GURPS Illuminati*.
> Best advice for running a conspiracy game.



I loved this book! I need to find my old copy somewhere. 

fnord.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 25, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Hey! That's my trifecta as well



Great minds... (and all of that)

Hey, what did you like so much about Dawnforge?  Give me a 5 sentence pitch.


----------



## Shade (Jul 25, 2007)

My Top Five:

Fiend Folio - The best monster book for Third Edition.  I've used nearly all the monsters within.  Among the update classics are some new classics, like the kaorti, nerra, and chronotyryn.  It has a good mix of types, CR, and included the most innovations of any of the 3E monster books from WotC (swarms, grafts, symbionts, sidebars mentioning using non-core material, etc.)

Fiendish Codex 1: Hordes of the Abyss - Possibly the best marriage of author and material of any product I've seen, this is the definitive word on demons, marrying information from every edition of the game.   Simply flawless.

Lords of Madness - The one that most surprised me.  I always liked mind flayers and aboleths, but didn't expect the sheer quality and inspiration of this book.   All killer, no filler.

Manual of the Planes - It's not perfect, but it's like having the Planescape campaign setting condensed into a single book.   As a huge fan of the Great Wheel, this is a must-have for me.

Dragon CD-ROM Archives - Chock full o' inspiration in those 250 issues.  I only wish it were possible to release a sequel gathering up the remaining print run, and one for the entire Dungeon print run.


Honorable Mention:

Monster Manual V - Redeems the flagging series after the error-riddled MMIII and uninspiring MMIV.   Many of the monsters are inspirational and groundbreaking, yet still true to the game's rich history.   And even the "monsters with class levels" don't totally suck this time.

Epic Level Handbook - Sure, the system is flawed, the epic spellcasting terrible, and Union is laughable, but the monster chapter alone makes this one worth the price of admission.  Just the fact that epic level gaming is recognized at all, and the game doesn't have to end at 20th level, makes this one OK in my book.

Expanded Psionics Handbook - This should have been the de facto spellcasting system for 3E.

Spell Compendium - Damn handy.  This one takes about 10 pounds off the ol' backpack.

Tome of Horrors - The only place you're ever going to see some of the classic monsters of past editions in print in 3E.   Also, some very cool new critters can be found within.

Denizens of Avadnu - A book of fun, odd critters to confuse even the most veteran gamers.   Great artwork, too.  And nice psionic support as well.

Legends of Avadnu - See points on Denizens of Avandu and Epic Level Handbook.

Creature Collection I-III, Strange Lands - Imagine if the 1E Fiend Folio went on for four volumes.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 25, 2007)

Cool thread.  Let me think...

The obvious choices:

Grim Tales
OGL Conan
Spycraft 2.0
Shadowrun Seattle Sourcebook
Monsternomicon

Honorable Mention: 

Freeport
M&M 2ed
2ed FR City of Splendors boxed set
2ed Spelljammer boxed set


----------



## Ourph (Jul 25, 2007)

*Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 1st ed. rulebook:* By far the best RPG flavor/setting material I've ever owned.

*Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2nd ed. rulebook:* By far the best RPG system/rules material I've ever owned.

*AD&D Dungeon Masters Guide 1st ed.:* By far the most useful/inspirational RPG book I've ever owned.

*Basic/Expert D&D Rulebooks (1980 Moldvay/Cook versions):* The simplest and most easy to learn fantasy RPG system/rules I've ever owned.

*Original Star Frontiers SFRPG boxed set:* The simplest and most easy to learn science fiction RPG system/rules I've ever owned.


----------



## blargney the second (Jul 25, 2007)

PHB2
Magic Item Compendium
Book of Nine Swords

They're all ridiculously useful and cool books.
-blarg


----------



## Khairn (Jul 25, 2007)

1- Primal Order (and all supplements)
2- Iron Kingdoms Players Guide
3- Mage: The Ascension 
4- Riddle of Steel
5- Dark Space (ICE by Monte Cook)

Honorable Mention
Game of Thrones
Grim Tales
Harn World
Exalted 2nd Edition
Chivalry & Sorcery (1st & 4th Edition)
Arcana Evolved
Ptolus


----------



## Zulgyan (Jul 25, 2007)

DMG 1st Ed. AD&D + the rest of the cores
Wilderlands of High Fantasy (plus all the line and much old JG goodness)
Lost City of Barakus (great great module)
C&C books
My own game based on an Argentinian Comic


----------



## Yalius (Jul 25, 2007)

No particular order

Star Wars D6
Planescape 2e boxed set
1e DMG
Fiendish Codex I
Rules Cyclopedia 

Honorable mentions--
The whole Monstrous Compendium  / Manual series from 1989 on. I liked how each entry gave an ecological niche and place for those monsters to actually fit.


----------



## eric mcloins (Jul 25, 2007)

Planescape Boxed Set
Arcana Evolved
Ptolus
Paranoia XP
Oathbound


----------



## Ryltar (Jul 25, 2007)

Planescape Boxed Set
Midnight: Fury of Shadow Boxed Set
Iron Kingdoms: World Guide
Iron Kingdoms: Monsternomicon v2
Dark Legacies Players' Guide


----------



## w_earle_wheeler (Jul 25, 2007)

FATAL
d20 Macho Women With Guns
The Book of Erotic Fantasy
d20 Deadlands
HYBRID


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmm ....

1. I loved the 1eADnD rulebooks ... just written well, but especially the PHB and DMG. (Yay Greyhawk!)
2. Loved the setting of Gamma World described in early TSR books.
3. Really liked the early Star Frontiers books as well.
4. The first Villains and Vigilantes game - yeah it had all kindsa rule probs, but I loved the concept of playing a hero that was yourself and getting statted out and dealing with day to day life while being a hero.... GREAT rpg idea.
5. I must admit that I have really enjoyed the C&C books put out by Troll Lords. Just good writing.

Honorable Mention:

1. The "old school" modules by Goodman Games - have enjoyed them as well.
2. The early Basic/Expert DnD books and adventures. Just good simple rp'ing fun! The world setting was nice too.
3. 3.5 "Expanded Psionics" Book. GREAT. Always loved psionics and this is an excellent book on it.


----------



## Wik (Jul 25, 2007)

Philotomy Jurament said:
			
		

> *2.  Gary Gygax's World Builder*
> I use this book all the time.  It is a collection of lists, kind of like a book-length version of the 1E DMG appendices.  Armor, weapons, metals, gems, colors, rooms, geography, buildings, furnishings, crimes, and much more.  Invaluable as a reference and for brainstorming.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## the_myth (Jul 25, 2007)

hmmm...Unlike other posters, I'll stick with fairly contemporary products:

In no particular order:

1.  _Psychic's Handbook_: excellent generic Psychic rules based on a Feat + Skill system

2.  _Mutants & Masterminds_ 2.0: excellent generic Supers rules that can be adapted to many other settings.

3.  _True 20_: just got the free PDF and all I can say is WOW!  Some flaws, for sure, but I am impressed with the attempt at generics.  I need to watch for sales on the supplementary products now.

4.  The _Dark Matter Setting_ for the _Alternity_ rules set.  Despite being an awesome ruleset, _Alternity_ never had a chance, but the supplement for the Dark Matter setting was superb, from the content to the quality of the book as a product.  I do not own the d20 equivalent, but I somehow suspect I shall find it inferior.

5.  The _Forgotten Realms hardcover _for D&D 3.0.  It's just a damn good basic book with interesting, useful new rules.

hmmm...I never realized that 3 of my all-time favorite products came from Green Ronin.  Rock on, Green Ronin!  Keep up the great work.  I am sure I'll acquire more of your stuff in the future.


Honorable Mentions (with old-but-useful stuff):

_Stargate RPG_: I literally was in awe after reading these rules.  So complicated yet elegant.  A friend and I both slobbered...

_Spycraft_ 2.0: a progression of the rules from _Stargate_.  I don't think it was as well done.  Some rules overly byzantine, which I hear they've corrected with a second printing or something.  *shrug*

_Call of Cthulhu d20_:  Sadly, I never much cared for the Basic system used in _CoC_, so I liked this adaptation of the setting to d20 rules.  Plus it actively incorporated magic, which I liked.

_The Complete Guide to the Fey_: Just got it for $3.  VERY impressed!  Especially at the potential of creating viable fey characters without unwieldy level adjustments.

_Elves_ by Mayfair Games: great variation on Elves and Elven societies

_Dark Conspiracy_ + the _Empathic Sourcebook_: a great idea much-copied but not as well.

_The Compleat Spell Caster_ by Bard Games: VERY old, but a decent, very basic spellcaster system adaptable to lots of rulesets if you just wanna throw in a little magic.

_The Arcanum_ by Bard Games (apparently resurrected recently as Atlantis: The Second Age):  A progession from the rules in the "Compleat" line mentioned above.  Interesting pseudo-Conan setting with generic yet kinda complicated magic system.  New version is in my wishlist, but the old rules have a long following.

There are others, but I think these can all be useful in games using contemporary systems.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jul 25, 2007)

*1. Legend of the Five Rings (Third Edition), AEG *

I've been with _Legend of the Five Rings_ since the first edition debuted roughly ten years ago. I never played the CCG, but I've always been a fan of samurai films and stories. Unfortunately, that love was never shared by my players, so for me _L5R_ became a selfish pleasure, bought only for the enjoyment of reading the material. Thankfully, the characters and storylines were amazing and I enjoyed the mix of various eastern cultures with strong fantasy elements. As someone who has all three editions of _L5R_ on his shelf, I can safely say that _Legend of the Five Rings_ (Third Edition) is the best of the lot. While I wouldn't want to give up the earlier editions, this is the one to use if you're running the game.



*2. Wilderlands of High Fantasy (boxed set), Necromancer Games*

I came late to the Wilderlands party, having only discovered it last year after taking a chance on ordering the boxed set online...having never seen the product. It was an investment that paid off big time. With eighteen maps and about five-hundred pages of material on the setting alone, you could probably play in the Wilderlands for the rest of your life and never see it all. It's not that the area is terribly large (roughly the size of the Mediterranean Sea and surrounding lands), but there is an abundance of detail and layers of history to give a Wilderlands campaign lasting appeal. It won't do you much good without _The Player's Guide to the Wilderlands_, however, so pick that up as well.



*3. A Game of Thrones RPG, Guardians of Order *

Alright, so I haven't gotten to play this game yet, but having read through it I certainly enjoy its style. It helps if you've read the ongoing George R.R. Martin series that begins with the novel of the same name, but it's not entirely neccessary as the corebook contains mounds of background information. I really enjoy the way classes are handled in this d20 variant and have considered using it as a basis to overhaul the base classes in the _PHB_. If you like classic fantasy, intriguing plots, unique characters, epic storytelling and cliffhangers galore...this is the game for you. While I hope Green Ronin can do something with it now that it's in their hands, it's hard to imagine they can top this version.



*4. Tome of Horrors (revised 3.5 .pdf), Necromancer Games *

I bought the original _Tome of Horrors_ (3.0) several years back and for one reason or another I ended up selling it. I'm still not sure why, exactly, and I could have kicked myself for it later. It's not that I used it that much at the time, but after I picked up _Wilderlands of High Fantasy_, I realized just how important it was going to be that I found the book again. When I realized it was no longer available in print form I was at least relieved to find out I could get an updated 3.5 version .pdf file for only $9.99. I still prefer print versions of books (and would snatch up a new version in a moment if they decide to print one), but this is probably the best .pdf file I've ever purchased. The layout is improved over the original version and makes printing out one creature at time easy and efficient.



*5. Aces & Eights: Shattered Frontier, Kenzer & Company*

I've never been a huge fan of westerns. Don't get me wrong, I've enjoyed some of the great movies like _True Grit_, _The Magnificent Seven_, _Tombstone_, and _Dead Man_, but I never really wanted to play a western rpg. _Deadlands_ and _Werewolf: The Wild West_ caught my eye, but only because of the other elements involved, not the idea of the west in and of itself. _Aces & Eights: Shattered Frontier_ is the book that changed all that for me. It's simply one of the best rpg products I've ever encountered and gives me hope about the future of gaming.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm not going to include the D20 Core books...not that I don't like them or think they're excellent, but because you probably already have them.

In no particular order:

1) Hero 5th.  An RPG without equal in terms of flexibility. (http://www.herogames.com/home.htm)

2) Mutants & Masterminds 2Ed.  An RPG second only to Hero 5th in flexibility. (http://www.mutantsandmasterminds.com/)

3) Second World Sourcebook.  Well designed and thought out. (http://www.second-world-simulations.com/)

4) Space: 1889.  Love or hate the mechanics, this game is chock full of ideas for Victorian gaming in the vein of HG Wells or Jules Verne- I've not seen its equal in terms of a campaign world. (http://www.heliograph.com/space1889/)

5) Original Traveller.  In many ways, the best sci-fi game ever made.  Available in a quasi-compendium form.  Other editions have their charms, and the game does have decent D20 and GURPS versions. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traveller_(role-playing_game))

Honorable Mentions:

1) Paranoia XP.  Mechanics aside, this game has 3 playstyles, the original slapstick sci-fi game, a toned down comedic game, and a gritty dystopic future setting.  Very flexible. (http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/rpg/series.php?qsSeries=19)

2) Godlike.  Supers in WW2- well researched with great atmosphere. (http://arcdream.com/godlike/)

3) RIFTS.  Forget the mechanics completely- there are all kinds of problems with them- but KS's game is so imaginative you'll be able to mine it for any other RPG you own.  Of its sourcebooks, my personal fave is Atlantis. (http://www.palladiumbooks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=R800)

4) Deadlands.  Simply excellent fusion of fantasy & western. (http://www.peginc.com/games/)

5) Shadowrun.  Simply excellent fusion of fantasy & cyberpunk. (http://www.shadowrunrpg.com/products/index.php)

6) Amazing Engine.  A nice generic flexible system whose For Faerie, Queen, and Country setting is second only to Space: 1889 in its handling of Victorian adventuring. (http://index.rpg.net/display-entry.phtml?mainid=1720 and http://index.rpg.net/display-search.phtml?key=system&value=Amazing Engine&sort=nosort) 

7) StarDrive.  A good sci-fi game on its own merits, its the game that took 2Ed concepts into space and was sort of a test ground for some 3Ed ideas. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star*Drive)

8) GURPS.  I hate the system, but I love the supplements.  If it weren't for the big following of their own game, I bet the SJG crew could produce excellent 3rd party products for anyone's game.  (http://www.sjgames.com/ourgames/rpg.html)


----------



## Roadkill101 (Jul 25, 2007)

1.  Basic Dungeons and Dragons rulebook (Mentzer edition)--one of the most comprehensive and complete game rulebooks I've ever read, considereing the small spell lists, low class levels and lack of information for playing in anything but a dungeon.  Which were all expanded in later rulebooks/sets.
2.  AD&D Dungeon Masters Guide (1st ed.)--I still use it from time to time and no longer play D&D or D20 based rpg's.
3.  Unearthed Arcana (3rd ed.)--I'm not a big fan of the 3.x/D20 ed. of the game, but I thought this book had some rather well laid out expansions and options, such that I consider it as a core rulebook (I've not read the PHB2 or DMG2 or any other third party or official expansion products).
4.  Ruins of Undermountain boxed set--only because I extensively make use of the maps (well bits and pieces of them) instead of always drawingout my own on graph paper.
5.  Forgotten Realms boxed set--I always felt it did a great job at presenting the Realms, while leaving plenty of room for me to play around in on my own.


----------



## lior_shapira (Jul 25, 2007)

1. Exalted 2nd edition - amazing flavor, design, crunch, everything
2. Eberron campaign setting - my favorite campaign setting
3. Mutants&Masterminds 2nd edition - I'm hooked
4. Spycraft 2nd edition - Even though no one wants to play with me    I still think its an amazing book with great well thought out rules
5. Spelljammer first boxed set (AD&D 2nd edition) - No project has ever caught me like this one


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Jul 25, 2007)

*Delta Green:* Fantastic horror/modern conspiracy setting for Call of Cthulhu. Read this introduction for starters.

*Delta Green: Countdown:* Even better than the original, and more universally useable for horror games in set in other times and places. The cult that kidnaps important people and drills holes into their head is gold, as is the take on the Hastur Mythos.

*Transhuman Space:* My all-time favorite SF setting (and I'm not just saying this because I wrote for the line). It doesn't have intelligent aliens, faster-than-light space flight, psionic powers or anything else that violates the laws of physics as we know it, and pretty much everything is an extrapolation of current technological and social trends. But that doesn't keep it from being one of the most _alien_ SF settings out there, in addition to one of the most thought-provoking. From human genetic engineering to sapient artificial intelligence, from the colonization of the solar system to the settlement of the oceans, this setting has it all. And descriptions of the settings have called it both "extremely optimistic" _and_ "highly dystopian", which should show you how complex this setting is... See this page for my review of the setting.

*GURPS Horror 3E:* One of the best "genre books" out there, with plenty of highly useful advice for horror campaigns and adventures that transcends the rules and is useful whether you use GURPS or not.

*Blue Planet:* My seond favorite SF setting, which takes the hard SF approach of Transhuman Space and applies it to the alien environment of a water world recently colonized by humans.


----------



## pogre (Jul 25, 2007)

1. WFRP 2E

2. The Power Gamer's 3.5 Warrior strategy guide

3. Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss

4. Anger of Angels

5. Grim Tales


----------



## Shadeydm (Jul 25, 2007)

In no particular order

-The Book of the Righteous

-PHB2

-Gygax's Living Fantasy

-Gygax's World Builder

-Delta Green

Honorable Mention

MIC
Monster's Handbook
FC2
CoCD20
Complete Scoundrel


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 25, 2007)

At this precise moment, in no order, and subject to change any month now  . . .

A Game of Thrones, Guardians of Order (_a perennial favourite of mine - it's simply awe-inspiring_)
True20 Adventure Roleplaying, Green Ronin Games (_d20 distilled to its pure essence_)
Second Sight, White Wolf Publishing (_it does what it claims to do, and remarkably well at that_)
Artesia: Adventures in the Known World, Archaia Studios Press (_great flavour, great system_)
Cyberpunk 2020, R. Talsorian Games (_going back to the roots of Artesia's system; this is an absolute classic - brilliant_)


_edit --- added links, as requested._


----------



## Ry (Jul 25, 2007)

Dragonlance Fifth Age (Saga system)
Complete book of Villains (2e)
Ptolus
Astromundi Cluster (Spelljammer 2e boxed set)
Planescape


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Jul 25, 2007)

_Mutants & Masterminds 2e_ - the best supers game on the market

_Ultimate Power _- a M&M suppliament

_Iron Kingdoms' Character Guide_  - includes everything you need to start a campaign in the Iron Kingdoms.  Includes classes, races, discussions of equipment and mechanika

_Book of Vile Darkness_ - I always manage to get use out of this

_Lord of Madness_ - one of my favorite WoTC products in recent years


----------



## taferial (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice thread...

1) Sla Industries - evryone should have a copy (I have 3!)

2) Cyberpunk 2020 - first boxed set (thank you Declan)

3) Paranoia - first printing (first thing I GM'd)

4) Killer

5) MERP - first edition, which was so badly laid out only the gm could ever find anything.

Lots of potential honourable mentions, WHFRP, Rolemaster, Earthdawn, ooh this could ba a long list.


----------



## JediSoth (Jul 25, 2007)

Top 5, eh? Way easier than top 10 (the core 3/SRD notwithstanding):

Ptolus
Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved
Draconomicon
Complete Book of Eldritch Might
Libris Mortis

These are the books I've found most inspirational or never once thought "I can't believe I spent $XX on _this_!"

JediSoth


----------



## Flynn (Jul 25, 2007)

My top five RPG books at the moment are:

1. Grim Tales
2. Unearthed Arcana
3. Traveller T20
4. Star Wars Saga Edition
5. Tome of Horrors Revised

Hope This Helps,
Flynn


----------



## wedgeski (Jul 25, 2007)

My top 5 recent(-ish) products, INPO, are:-

1. Ptolus (Malhavoc). I doubt I'll transplant Ptolus directly into any of my campaigns but I'll be picking morsels from it for 20 years I expect. As far as I'm concerned this solidifies Monte Cook as the most influential and important designer of the 3rd Edition era.

2. Draconomicon (WotC). There's a lot of love in this product, it is about as good as it could be. Entire campaign ideas have sprung from its pages.

3. The Dragonlance Key of Destiny/Spectre of Sorrows/Price of Courage adventure trilogy (Sovereign Press). It's not perfect by any means, but it evokes the spirit of all of the old DL modules in one modern, balanced, imaginative package. Cam Banks has done a lot of great DL stuff but this is his magnum-opus.

4. Spycraft 2.0 (Alderac). Ironically this game turned out to be too crunchy for my players' tastes but this is the densest, most innovative non-D&D game I've ever seen, and ironically I've nabbed countless subsystems and ideas for the d20 Modern campaign which they seem to prefer.

5. Chaositech (Malhavoc). I don't really know why but I loooove this product. I think it just filled a hole in D&D I never really knew was there.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jul 25, 2007)

1. Call of Cthulhu (6th ed) - A classic and complete game in one book.

2. D&D Rules Cyclopedia - Best version of D&D ever, complete game in one book.

3. Star Wars Saga Edition - Best d20 purchase I have ever made.  Mostly complete
game in one book (there is room for more gear and ships but otherwise a complete book).

4. Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying 2E - Awesome.  Pure win.

5. Fading Suns 2E - Awesome setting and a decent game system.

edit: Remembered things and made changes.


----------



## jinx crossbow (Jul 25, 2007)

Here they are:

- Engel, Monsternomicon
- Wheel of Time
- Qin
- Children of the horned rat
- DnD Player HB 2.5 (for most used)

Jinx


----------



## Crothian (Jul 25, 2007)

In no particular order the first that comes to my mind is 

*Dread:* I think it is the best horror game I've ever played.  

*Dawning Star/Helios Rising* is the best sci fi setting I've seen

*Magical Medieval Society Western Europe* is still just awesome


I can only liest three.  Nothing else right now is coming to mind as the Best.


----------



## BOAZ (Jul 25, 2007)

1. The Great Pendragon Campaign

2. Ptolus

3. Burning Wheel

4. Star Wars Saga

5. Midnight (d20)


----------



## The Lost Muse (Jul 25, 2007)

1) Ptolus
2) Chaositech
3) Call of Cthulhu d20
4) Eberron Campaign Setting
5) Mutants and Masterminds (1e)


----------



## HellHound (Jul 25, 2007)

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> *Transhuman Space:* My all-time favorite SF setting (and I'm not just saying this because I wrote for the line). It doesn't have intelligent aliens, faster-than-light space flight, psionic powers or anything else that violates the laws of physics as we know it, and pretty much everything is an extrapolation of current technological and social trends. But that doesn't keep it from being one of the most _alien_ SF settings out there, in addition to one of the most thought-provoking. From human genetic engineering to sapient artificial intelligence, from the colonization of the solar system to the settlement of the oceans, this setting has it all. And descriptions of the settings have called it both "extremely optimistic" _and_ "highly dystopian", which should show you how complex this setting is... See this page for my review of the setting.




I wasn't aware you wrote for the line, but I've definitely got your back with regards to how awesome this setting is. I'm in the process of running a CyberPunk 2020 campaign that is moving towards the TS setting, and the game will end when the first FTL ship takes flight.

I bought the majority of the TS books at the $5 tables at GenCon in the past two years - and each year I found myself back in my hotel room reading them voraciously.


----------



## Wystan (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay, here is my list (but I cannot promise to be complete I own a lot that I never use, but would be gold to someone else)

1. Spycraft 2.0 - I can see so many things in this book. I am discussing running Mechwarrior with this as the base game. (Battletech still rules for mech combat for me.) 
2. Ptolus - This is a Great resource for ideas. I could not run the city as it is as the dungeon makes no sense to me, but the ideas are ripe.
3. Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved - Almost what I think D&D should have been. Different yet the same.
4. Top Secret S/I - This is the way a spy/combat game should be created. A little too easy to run the rules in your favor, but a great game none-the-less. (also has superhero rules in it's Freelancers addon)
5. Various and Sundry supplements that I have gotten over the years...


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 25, 2007)

1) Ptolus
2) Call of Cthulhu (d20 & Anniversary Editions)
3) Magic Item Compendium
4) Unearthed Arcana
5) WFRP 2e


----------



## Festivus (Jul 25, 2007)

In no particular order:

Spell Compendium - One place to look for spells as a DM is a godsend... well that and the PHB.  I regularly read this book, it's great fun looking at all the new spell goodies.

GM Mastery Book I, NPC Essentials by Johnn Four - I love this book.  I have read it twice and will read it again.  It's full of many great ideas for campaign management, NPC design and roleplaying tips.  It is really a great book, I will have to read it again for inspiration.  If you like Treasure Tables, this is for you.  Johnn, I hope you are seeing this... I want book two!   

Combat Pad - This is a great tool for running combats.  I used to use index cards, now everyone knows when their turn is coming up.

Status Cards - EN Publishing (I think) has these great cards you print out for various statuses.  It's really helpful to hand out a card when a player is affected with something.  I would add spell cards to this list but I have found that beyond 5th level they become unwieldly and I prefer a printed list.

Magic Item Compendium - Sure, it's full of unbalanced stuff, but you can tweak it all.  It's got a lot of great stuff to give to the bad guys.

Honerable mention: Tome of Artifacts - I haven't read too much of this yet, but if you ever needed ideas for a campaign, there are about 30 of them in that book.  Full of rich detail for every item, along with campaign seeds and rumors of items.  Great stuff, good work to all the authors on that book, and a steal at the price point (it's a HUGE book)

*I would have said Dungeon and Dragon magazines... but there went the best gaming value ever*


----------



## SavageRobby (Jul 25, 2007)

*AD&D DM's Guide* - Still the best, most varied and most interesting DM book ever written. I've used things out of this book for a variety of different games for 20+ years, and will probably continue to use it for another 20+. This is simply the best RPG book I've ever owned or read.

*Savage Worlds Rules, 2nd Edition* - Redefined for me just how fast and easy an RPG system could be, while still being complete (and multi-genre, to boot). Really raised the bar for me on game systems.

*Primal Order* - Great book on putting Gods into context. I've always wished they'd done more in this series.

*Dragon Magazine Archive* - A recent acquisition for me and not really a book, but I'd now count this as indispensable. What a great tool. Its incredibly interesting to go through the early issues and read early perspectives, issues and ideas.

*Over the Edge* - Fun RPG that is equally a fun read. Really opened me up to other styles of RPGs back in the early 90s.


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 25, 2007)

1. Savage Worlds Revised- the system that can do it all.

2. Deadlands- any edition.  The most creative RPG setting I've ever seen, and an absolute riot to read.

3. WHFRP 2- the classic dark fantasy game revisited, and almost flawless in execution.

4. Call of Cthulhu BRP- its a classic, and Lovecraftian horror never gets old.

5. Midnight d20- this is the only D&D/D20 world I've ever read and wanted to run exactly as is.  The background is incredible, well thought out, and very atmospheric- the world oozes flavor, and the mechanics take a backseat to the depth and history of the world.

Honorable mentions:

Kult- probably the creepiest and most disturbing horror rpg out there, it still has a ton of innovative ideas that are truly inspiring.

Aces & Eights- incredible product by Kenzer, the most detailed and comprehensive Western setting out there.

Arcanis d20- another truly unique and original world that has incredible depth and intrigue.  I especially love the pseudo-Roman feel rather than the traditional medieval themes.


----------



## Greg K (Jul 25, 2007)

1) Mutants and Masterminds: Mr. Kenson did almost exactly what I said on Monte's boards was necessary, imo, to make a great superhero game using the d20 system as a basis.  He then went even one step farther than I thought any one would be willing by removing hit points entirely.

2) True20: I got the pdf a few weeks ago. Upon reading it is, in my opinon, the best class based d20/OGL game. My only disappointment was that it didn't include 3 hybrid class (i.e, Adept/Expert, Adept/Warrior, Expert/Warrior), but the Companion takes care of that (I just need to get it)


Any of the following to round out the top 5
1) Blood and Fists: In my opinon, the best treatment of martial arts rules for d20. One of three third party supplements that made me actually decide to buy d20M itself

2) Elements of Magic-Mythic Earth: How I wish magic in DND and d20 Modern had been done. One of three third party supplements that made me actually decide to buy d20M itself


3) Psychic's Handbook: How I wish psionics in DND and d20 Modern  had been done. One of three third party supplements that made me actually decide to buy d20M itself


4) Ultmate Power (a Mutants and Masterminds supplement): Having seen Steve's unofficial version for Marvel Superheroes Adventure Game, I wanted  this product back in M&M 1e. Well I had to wait for 2e to get it.


Honorable Mention
1) Shaman's Handbook: Love the treatment on the topic.  The format and treatment that I wish WOTC used when introducing new classes.

2) Witch's Handbook: Love  the treatment on the topic. The format and treatment that I wish WOTC used introducing new classes.

3) Unearthed Arcana: There is a lot of good stuff in this book (e.g, environmental races, class variants, variant speciaist wizard abilities, action points and weapon groups), but there are also many options I either don't like, thought were not as developed as they should be, or were just poorly implemented. Therefore, imo, it doesn't quite deserve to be in the top 5, but for the stuff I do like it deserves an honorable mention.

4) Complete Thief's Handbook: A 2e product, but I still like this book much better than any of the 3.x class books from WOTC.

5) GURPS Celtic Myth

6) GURPS Vikings

7) Dark Sun: love the setting. 



If my collection had not been stolen with my truck, the following would be listed somewhere above because I love how they handle magic:
Ars Magica
Magic in the Shadows (a shadowrun supplement)
Mage the Ascension


----------



## Shadeydm (Jul 25, 2007)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> 5. Midnight d20- this is the only D&D/D20 world I've ever read and wanted to run exactly as is.  The background is incredible, well thought out, and very atmospheric- the world oozes flavor, and the mechanics take a backseat to the depth and history of the world.




Arrrrgh! How could I have forgotten to put Midnight on my list!!


----------



## painandgreed (Jul 25, 2007)

1. Savage Species - Good expansion for D&D. I've always liked the idea of giving intelligent monsters class levels. Playing monster characters where typical class abilites are replaced somewhat by special abilites makes for an intersting game. This is somewhat taken care of by the new "as a player character" segments int he 3.5 MM, but some of the monster classes as well as feats are a must.

2. PHB II - probably the only other book I really would like to add to core. Fighters need something and this helps them out. Nice selection of feats and other stuff for players or leveled monsters alike.

3. Classic Traveller (now all in one book) - Nice, simple classic game that works. If limited to a few games, it would be one I'd keep.

4. V:tM 2E - I love the system, I like the setting, and most of my friends are interested in playing. Especially without all the other stuff, you could make it into many different things if desired.

5. Unhallowed Metropolis - Steampunk undead killing fun. Can be mostly combat or mostly social, but meant to be a combination. Not out yet (GenCon), and I am biased because I helped work on it, but I wouldn't have worked on it if I didn't like it so much.


----------



## kobold (Jul 25, 2007)

This was my list -

Aria Worlds- The game system that is barely there I never even read, the system for creating cultures and worlds was above all others and not rules dependent. I’ve used it for every homebrew for the past decade.

The Playtest version of the soon to be released (keeping my fingers crossed) HeroQuest/ Questworlds- The non-world specific version of Heroquest RPG. This is the system that is the Granddaddy of the loose storytelling type rpgs, and it rules them all.

Storm Tribe and Thunder Rebels- All most no system specific information, and the best, easiest reading most detailed fantasy culture and religion books. A delight! Used for playing Storm worshiping barbarians in Glorantha.

1st ed. DMG- Still the best $18 I ever spent. I still have the one I bought about 25 years ago.

Until I remembered Pendragon 4th and it’s supplements, and the faux leather spell compendiums that came out around 2nd ed, and the slave lord modules -add infinitum. 
Coming up with 5 is hard!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 25, 2007)

Additional Honorable Mentions (D20 variants/supplements only):

Spycraft 2Ed (http://www.alderac.com/)
Midnight 2Ed (http://www.fantasyflightgames.com/roleplaying.html)
Arcana Unearthed/Evolved
Ultramodern Firearms D20 (http://www.rpg.net/reviews/archive/9/9575.phtml)
Dark*Matter
Urban Arcana
Modern Magic (Green Ronin) (http://www.greenronin.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=1001&Category_Code=12)
Book of the Righteous (Green Ronin) (http://www.greenronin.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=1001&Product_Code=grr1015)
Nyambe (http://www.atlas-games.com/nyambe/index.php)
Northern Crown (http://www.atlas-games.com/crown/index.php)


----------



## carmachu (Jul 25, 2007)

Top 5

1)Ptolus, hands down.
2)Iron heros, a great game.
3)Book of Eldritch might, complete.
4)Arcana Unearthed
5)Draconomicon


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2007)

*Den of Thieves* - A 2e product and the best handling of thieves, errr... rogues that I've run across.

*Faeries* - An Ars Magica product with a folkloric take on fey creatures that I really like.

*Elements of Magic Revised* - A spellpoint magic system that really encourages creative magic use.  The idea of magic traditions is slowly but surely bringing more depth to my campaign world.

*Advanced Bestiary* - Some really innovative ideas for altering monsters.  Too many Dread [undead] perhaps but the others are gold.

*_____ Name Tables* - A series of name tables (Gaelic, Roman, etc.) by Terra Ferax Innovations.  Has helped me out of a naming jam many times.

And I'll second these products that others have already mentioned: GURPS Vikings, Transhuman Space, & Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe.


----------



## Ahnehnois (Jul 25, 2007)

3.5 Core - Well duh.

Unearthed Arcana - So many options, you can't _not_ find some you like.

Complete Adventurer - By far the best of the complete books, with classes and feats that me and my players use regularly. I've never seen a better overall collection of prestige classes-things that should be prestige classes, are generic and usable in most games, aren't stupid in concept, and are well-balanced. Also dug an organization out of the back that I'm now using.

Libris Mortis - Currently running undead-heavy campaign. Couldn't have asked for a better selection of monsters and things to do with them.

Call of Cthulhu d20 - Besides having run a couple short games, this rules-lite book gave me tons of inspiration for storybuilding in general.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 25, 2007)

Top five, in no particular order:

1. _Masque of the Red Death_ original boxed set from TSR
2. Dark●Matter, Alternity version TSR
3. Thrilling Tales Omnibus Edition, Adamant Entertainment
4. True20 Adventure Roleplaying, Green Ronin
5. Blood and Spooks, RPGObjects

Honorable mentions:
The Psychic's Handbook, Green Ronin
Damnation Decade, Green Ronin
Swashbuckling Adventures (d20 7th Sea)
The Pirate's Guide to Freeport, Green Ronin
The Book of Unremitting Horror, Pelgrane Press
d20 Modern, WotC


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 25, 2007)

Mine... hmmm... hard to chose so few, but...

- Iron Kingdom Monsternomicon vol. I
- Iron Kingdom, Five Fingers: Port of Deciet
- Star Wars Saga ed.
- All Flesh Must Be Eaten: Dungeons and Zombies
- Fading Suns Core Rules 2nd ed (even through I am not a fan of the rules I LOVE this book)


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 25, 2007)

1. PHB
2. DMG
3. MM
4. Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe
5. Unearthed Arcana

The only other book I use is one I wrote myself.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jul 25, 2007)

I suppose that I should give *JAGS: Revised Edition* and honorable mention. It isn't the all-purpose, self-contained, tool-kit that Hero FRED is (i.e., it doesn't contain rules for magic or other powers, most notably) but the writing is much more accessible (i.e., not totally dry) and to its credit, everything covered in the pages of the core book is covered thoroughly and has been heavily playtested for mechanical balance.


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Jul 25, 2007)

Star Wars SAGA Edition, Magic Item Compendium, Legend of the Five Rings 3e, Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Ed, and Wheel of Time d20.

No particular order, really.  They're all fantastic.

-TRRW


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 25, 2007)

Geez...

Am I the only one that's bought this book!? I mean it's a GREAT book!


----------



## Korgoth (Jul 25, 2007)

OK, I'll play!

1) Moldvay/Cook Basic & Expert Dungeons and Dragons rules.  To me, the pinnacle of D&D.
2) 1e DMG.  Gygax gygaxing.  Even if you don't use a single rule from it, it's worth reading.
3) Gamma World 1e.  Rock and awesome, triple-distilled in like 45 pages.
4) Call of Cthulhu leather anniversary sooper-dooper edition.  It's got serious class.
5) Classic Traveller.  An amazing game, though it really comes into its own with the supplements.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 25, 2007)

Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2nd Edition
Realms of Chaos: Slaves to Darkness
Arcana Evolved
Forgotten Realms: Faiths and Avatars
D&D 3.0 Players Handbook


----------



## The Green Adam (Jul 26, 2007)

The 5 Best RPG Items I Own Are...

1) Mutants & Masterminds Rulebook, 2nd Edition, Green Ronin
2) Star Wars, The Role Playing Game, Second Edition, West End Games
3) Ars Magica, 3rd Edition, Atlas Games
4) Star Trek, The Original Series Role Playing Game Corebook, Last Unicorn Games
5) Traveller, The Basic Books, Far Future Enterprises

These are the books I look at, use and just plain love the mostest.  

AD


----------



## Psion (Jul 26, 2007)

Top 5 RPG books, eh?


*Spycraft 2.0* - This book is really a thing of beauty. It's amazing how thorough the book is, and how flexible. It gives characters the same detail standard D20 books do, but is easier to run, very flexible, and has a nice set of rules to handle conflicts that aren't directly combat related. Best yet, it works great in actual play. I weep for those who mention they have the book but don't get a chance to play. I've been there, but I stumbled into a group that wanted to play it... and it's GREAT!
*Beyond Countless Doorways* - Oh how I want to explore the possibilities of all of these planes. To me, this is Malhavoc's underrated masterpiece.
*Second World Sourcebook* - Opened my mind to a new kind of gaming. I want to send a special forces fire team into Rappan Athuk!
*AD&D 2e World Builder's Guide* - Still a great resource for world tinkering.
*Book of the Righteous* - Fantasy faiths given sufficient attention, making them more than just a line on a cleric's resume.

Subject to revision at my whim.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 26, 2007)

I look at it this way:

If my collection were to be lost, what 5 books would I buy first?

1-2-3 are the core 3.5 books.

After that, my top 5 would be:

1. Rappan Athuk Reloaded
2. Ptolus
3. Wilderlands Box Set
4. Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss
5. Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

Very close honorable mentions include: Oathbound Campaign Setting, World's Largest Dungeon, Gazetteer of the Known Realms, Tomb of Abysthor, Planescape Box Sets (all), and Shackled City Adventure Path.


----------



## gribble (Jul 26, 2007)

Tough one... other than the 3.5 SRD, probably something like:


Star Wars Saga Edition
Ptolus
World of Darkness core book (revised)
True 20
Planescape campaign setting

with (very) honorable mentions to:

Shadowrun 4
Monsternomicon 3.5 (and probably Monsternomicon 2, once I own it!)
Call of Cthulhu d20
Dark*Matter campaign setting (I only own the d20 version, but would take either - it's the fluff I love, not the crunch)

At least, they're definitely the ones I'd replace first, if I suddenly lost all my books!


----------



## EditorBFG (Jul 26, 2007)

Top 5:

1) Dogs in the Vineyard - Probably the best RPG ever published
2) Mutants & Masterminds - Just plain smart
3) Delta Green - Either version- just plain better than any other setting book
4) Pendragon - Underappreciated, thank God White Wolf has decided to revive it
5) The System Reference Document - The innovation wasn't d20, it was making it_ open_

Runners-up: Warhammer FRP, Star Wars (Saga Edition), Dread, True20 (wonderful, just not as good as M&M), and a little-known game called Carry that you can actually download for free-- it's not on this list because I don't own it in book form, but my first session was the single best role-playing experience I've ever had with strangers.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 26, 2007)

*1E PHB* - my first RPG book  (you always remember your first)

*1E DMG * - inspiration to actually run!

*2E Monstorus Manual* - 384 pages of monsters, with nearly all in a single volume, each on a single page with a nice color illustration - makes a great reference source for any edition - especially when gaming with younger players who the pictures help with. 

*2E Castles Boxed Set* - Panned by many, I have found this to be a great product with three excellent castles, each fully described with a poster-sized portrait of each and great maps.   Each castle is of a different architecture and setting (Mountain, Desert, Ocean). 

*Boot Hill Module BH3 "Ballots and Bullets" * - This module creates a full wild west town with maps, over 200 buildings, and over 300 NPC's.  I've used it as the backdrop for several successful modules.


----------



## EvilPheemy (Jul 26, 2007)

with the core books assumed...

HERO 5th edition Revised
New World of Darkness
Traveller d20
LotR: Moria
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft

Honorably Mentioned and just missed the list

Cyberpunk 2020
Fantasy HERO
2nd Ed MAGE
Champions
Call of Cthulhu
Stormbringer 5th


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 26, 2007)

Eh, considering I'm kinda poor and don't own quite all the books I'd most like to have, then among the ones I do own......

1) Shadowrun 3rd Edition
2) The Complete Psionics Handbook (2E AD&D)
3) Oriental Adventures (3E D&D)
4) Monster Manual II (3E D&D)
5) Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed

One's that would be there if I owned them (I've skimmed through them before).....
1) Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords
2) The Complete Ninja's Handbook (2E AD&D)
3) (The Complete Psionics Handbook, which I do have)
4) Um, whatever the main setting book was called for Dark Sun in 2nd Edition
5) Likewise but for Planescape in 2nd Edition (wish my memory were better) :\


----------



## Doug Sundseth (Jul 26, 2007)

Hero 5th Rev.
Fantasy Hero
Seventh Sea - Flawed world, but brilliant design for encouraging swashbuckling roleplaying.
Lands of Mystery (expansion for Hero's Justice, Inc.) - Some of the best GMing advice I've seen anywhere.
Space 1889


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 26, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> ...<snip>... Very close honorable mentions include: Oathbound Campaign Setting ...</snip>...



I can't believe I spaced this one out.  I dig Oathbound.  A lot.

To where did it disappear?  Wasn't it supposed to be resurrected by the original writer?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 26, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> Great minds... (and all of that)
> 
> Hey, what did you like so much about Dawnforge?  Give me a 5 sentence pitch.




Five Sentences huh?

Ok here goes....

"It's what I hoped the *Epic Level handbook* would be. This is _high powered_ D&D without bleeding over into a cheesy muchkin-fest. Character creation is varied and cool. The art in the book is really evocative.

They managed to make Gnomes cool...._Gnomes_!"

If that doesn't sell you, then I can't help

Edit: I like Eberron just fine. There is a lot of cool stuff in Eberron.

Dawnforge should've won the setting search.


----------



## Bacris (Jul 26, 2007)

Hrm, top 5...  and I have to own them...  I haven't picked up a few books that friends have and seem pretty dang sweet, but I'll stick to what I own 

Expanded Psionics Handbook - I mean, seriously, best psionics system I've seen so far
Cormyr: The Tearing of the Weave - I picked this up cheap for use when my regular DM gets burned out - absolutely love it and will be picking up the 2nd in the series.
Tome of Battle - the focus moving to encounter-based mechanics is an excellent system
Hyperconscious - it's not perfect, but it gives a usable psionic combat system and a variety of options for psionic fans
Thri-Kreen of Athas - you want to talk about a book with some great fluff on an interesting race, this is your book


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 26, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> "It's what I hoped the *Epic Level handbook* would be. This is _high powered_ D&D without bleeding over into a cheesy muchkin-fest. Character creation is varied and cool. The art in the book is really evocative.
> 
> They managed to make Gnomes cool...._Gnomes_!"
> 
> If that doesn't sell you, then I can't help



OK... well then I need to pull it out of the archives when I get home tomorrow.  I skimmed it, but never really sunk my teeth in. Maybe it's time.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 26, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> OK... well then I need to pull it out of the archives when I get home tomorrow.  I skimmed it, but never really sunk my teeth in. Maybe it's time.




We played it quite a bit for awhile. It held together really well.


----------



## meomwt (Jul 26, 2007)

Top Five, eh? Well, in the order they pop into my head: 

*City of Greyhawk Boxed Set* - a wonderful resource, lots of poster maps, adventure cards and ideas, personalities, places and gods, all crammed into two 96-page books. Still useful for me as a city resource, 20 years after publication. 

*Tome of Horrors* (Necromancer Games) - just pips the 2e _Monstrous Compendium_ into the list, this is a volume full of worthy nasties. It's great to pull something out of there that 3.xE players who have memorised the SRD don't expect. Brings a smile to grognards' faces, as well. 

*Griffin Mountain* (Chaosium/ Moon Design) - HUGE campaign area, descriptions on citadels, personalities, rituals, Chaos Gods, hunting regions and a Mountain where Griffins lair. Glorantha comes alive in these pages, an area where culture is important (and not in a petri dish). More info here 

*The Grey Citadel* (Necromancer Games) - possibly the best city-based adventure I've read (though SCAP - when my H/C volume finally arrives - may top it), this module offers investigation, role-playing and a brutal dungeon crawl. Multiple plot lines dovetail together to a deadly resolution involving demons, blackguards and the local Thieves' Guild. The book delivers a city background which can be used for further adventure (or as a base of operations) on top of the adventure. 

*Earthdawn* (FASA) - Fantasy/ Horror roleplaying, with a novel (and workable) step/ action dice resolution system, magic system which can have Consequences and some of the creepiest adversaries ever. Current Earthdawn Edition site 

Bubbling Under - Tunnels & Trolls (5th Edition) - first RPG rules I bought, fondly remembered, and with DM advice and world-building tips I still use today; D&D Cyclopedia - great rules compilation with material which a 3.xE game could easily cannabilise (Mass Cimbat Rules, I'm looking at you), it's a surprisingly sophisticated system; Shadowrun 2nd Edition; Paranoia 2nd Edition. Tunnels & Trolls No links for the earlier Paranoia or Shadowrun editions.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 26, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> I can't believe I spaced this one out.  I dig Oathbound.  A lot.
> 
> To where did it disappear?  Wasn't it supposed to be resurrected by the original writer?




Yep - the rights went back to the original author who has done...nothing, at least publicly.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 26, 2007)

Huh.  Top five of all time, huh?

*Call of Cthulhu d20*.  While purists may mock, I honestly think this game is better than the BRP version.  And it's certainly prettier!  

It gets extra props due to the *excellent* GMing advice, among the best I've ever seen, as well as the fact that since it's compatible with D&D, it allows me to have Hounds of Tindalos, Byakhee and other Mythos critters in any d20 game, which is a value that I think has been under-rated.  But seriously; the game is excellent in it's own right.  Probably my favorite campaign (which sadly fell apart when scheduling difficulties made sessions almost impossible to hold) that I've played in for the last ten years was a d20 CoC game.


*Monsternomicon*.  I'm going to cheat just a bit and include both volumes here.  Monsternomicon 2 is just as good as the original.  This is the first monster book that I literally _devoured_ cover to cover because it was so interesting to read, and every single entry just seems to shout ideas right in my ear on how to use them.  I always turn here first when looking for monsters for my PCs to face.


*d20 Modern*.  The game itself is OK... perhaps not excellent... but the fact that I can do literally _anything_ with it is a huge draw.  Whenever I've got some oddball setting in mind and I'm wondering what system would best represent it, I almost always find myself turning to d20 Modern first: from Thundarr the Barbarian to Victorian horror to Doom.


*Fiendish Codex I*.  Someone earlier called this the perfect marriage of source material and authors... I agree.  Maybe it makes the list because it's still relatively new and has some lingering novelty value, but this book more than any other published in the last several years made me sit up with a fiendish grin on my face and wish I was running again.


*Delta Green*.  Sadly, this isn't very flexible, it can only be used as a Delta Green game, but this is probably the best setting ever written for any RPG.  Period.
Honorable mention goes to:

*Mutants & Masterminds* as the best supers game ever written, and probably the slickest RPG book ever, with the best art.

*Manual of the Planes*: The first truly modular 3e sourcebook; this was just crawling with ideas.  I'm still impressed years later.

*Lord of Madness*.  To me, aberrations are usually too weird, too lacking in horrible cultural resonance, and too self-referential to really cut the mustard as campaign antagonists, but this book nearly convinced me otherwise.


----------



## masshysteria (Jul 26, 2007)

Top Five
1. _Alternity Player's Handbook_ - An excellent system, often referred to as rules-medium and depicting cinematic realism. It uses a unified resolution method and a condition track instead of hitpoints (something that seems to be growing in popularity now; True 20, Star Wars Saga). Also, like d20 Modern, it really can handle far more than modern and sci-fi gaming. Too bad it was showed so little support.

2. _Dark*Matter_ (_Alternity_ version) - This setting was full of great ideas. The production values and excellent writing made it even better.

3. _Dread_ - A wonderful horror game. The character creation system is great. And it is nice to see a game whose resolution mechanic creates the tension necessary for a good horror game.

4. _Spirit of the Century_ - Another game with an inspired character creation system. A great read for anyone interested in RPG design as the FATE game mechanics are very different from d20, but work very well. It also does an excellent job reproducing the pulp fictions that inspired it.

5. _Star Wars Saga Edition_ - So, I'm buying my third edition of the Star Wars rules from WotC and if the rules weren't that interesting I'd probably be unhappy. As it stands, it is probably the best Star Wars rules to date.


Honorable Mentions
1. _Shadowrun Fourth Edition_ - A wonderfully detailed setting. The organization of the book could be better and the art isn't on the same level as the 3.5 core rules, but taken as a whole, Shadowrun is great.

2. _Dogs in the Vineyard_ - This would probably rank on my top 5 except I don't own it. The exploration of morality in the game and the escalation mechanic makes it great.

3. _Star*Drive_ - Another off-shoot of the _Alternity_ universe. It is a wonderfully detailed sci-fi/space opera setting that was large enough to fit in just about any kind of sci-fi you wanted without feeling out of place or cluttered.

Edit: Added links per Treebore's request.


----------



## JDJblatherings (Jul 26, 2007)

best 5 i own.

1) 1st edition DMG
2) D&D Rules Cyclopedia
3) Lands of Mystery 
4) Call of Cthulhu Rulebook
5) Runequest 2nd edition rulebook


----------



## Wombat (Jul 26, 2007)

_Ars Magica_:  My single favourite game, the single best magic system out there, a feel for a real time and place with the magic overlayed, deep character generation, and an overall wonderful time!  I have followed this game from 2nd through 5th editions (acting as a playtester with some of the current material) and it is, hands down, my single favourite rpg system.

_Over the Edge_:  I have been able to introduce more people to rpgs through the use of the system in this book than any other system.  The setting can drive some people bananas, but the system is so clean, so clear, and so easy to master that it is a dream.  I have used the base system for the given setting, for a Pulp private detective game, for a superhero game, for spacefaring adventures, and for standard fantasy -- highly flexible!

_Book of the Righteous_:  The single best D&D supplement ever written, this book doesn't present gods as numbers, statistics, or simply a backdrop, but integrates them into your society, provides myths, makes players and GMs think about where deities belong in their world, and provides soundingboads for society in general.  This is a dream!

_D&D_ (three original books in a box):  Just like LotR, I count this as one book.    Why is this on my "best" books list?  Because it got me started in the game!  

_A Magical Medieval Society - Western Europe_:  This book (and its follow-up volumes) are a must for anyone under almost any system that wants to really think about the implications to society and geography about dropping magic and magical beasties into a realistic world.  This provides deep, chewy food for thought on topics such as social organization, prejudice, town construction, the raising of armies, crops, legal codes, and all those other points that move a game from merely being a collection of unrelated adventures into the realm of a true history and a grand, epic tale.  Fantastic material!


----------



## YourSwordIsMine (Jul 26, 2007)

GURPS 4th Edition (both core books)

Mutants & Masterminds

M&M Ultimate Power

Space 1889

Hollow Earth Expedition

Honorable Mentions

Aria: Canticle of the Monomyth (not for the rules per se, but rather inspirational)


----------



## Erstwhile (Jul 26, 2007)

As always, a tough question.   And this will absolutely show my age.

In no particular order:

1)  Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 1stEd.  Were I to run WFRP today it'd be a hybrid of 1st and 2nd Ed, but 1stEd is still one of my favourite books ever.

2)  D&D Rules Cyclopedia.

3)  Fading Suns 2ndEd.  The system's a bit wonky, but, again, one of my favourite gamebooks.  

4)  Mutants & Masterminds 2ndEd.  

5)  Game of Thrones.  Fantastic implementation of the OGL, in my opinion.

It's funny that when I actually thought about it, neither AD&D 1st or 2nd, nor 3.x, made it into my "top 5" list.  Most of my D&D nostalgia is around Rules Cyclopedia, and 3.x, while I like the system, just didn't/doesn't "wow" me; so it's a staple in my roster of books, but not in the top 5.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Jul 26, 2007)

Wizards of the Coast D&D:
Besides the three core, the ones I find myself reaching for all the time in prepping and running my games?

Complete Arcane
Tome of Battle
Tome of Magic
Weapons of Legacy
DMG2

Outside that arena:
d20 Modern (I can do anything with this rules set)
D&D Rules Cyclopedia (the jist of my yesteryears)
Star Trek GMG from Decipher (awesome, frank advice on running games)
Hackmaster PHB (would never play it but it's such a great read)
Toolbox by AEG ('cause I wrote it, eh)

-DM Jeff


----------



## NiTessine (Jul 27, 2007)

In no particular order...

*Godlike: Superhero Roleplaying in a World on Fire 1936-1946 by Hobgoblynn Press*
The best superhero RPG I have ever played. It eschews the most grievous clichés of the genre and interprets it in a realistic manner. The mechanics are quick and innovative, and the alternative history is the coolest ever. If they'd sent the X-Men to save Private Ryan, it would've looked like this.

*Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting by Wizards of the Coast*
This is a textbook example of how you make a setting book. 320 pages of dense text, and full-colour illustrations in hard covers, complete with a poster map. The setting retains the spirit and atmosphere of the old editions while updating it to the new system and strikes a good balance between setting material and rules items. It's well written, and there's an adventure hook or five on every page.

*Paranoia XP by Mongoose Publishing*
The Mongoose guys did what I didn't think was possible. They updated a dated product of the Cold War into the 21st century, while retaining the atmosphere and charm of the old editions. It seamlessly ties the old jokes with the new ones. Humour is a very difficult genre to work with, especially in RPGs, but Mongoose did it.

*Call of Cthulhu D20 by Wizards of the Coast*
I far prefer this version of the classic over Chaosium's edition. Production values are WotC's usual fare, and the rules adapt D20 system very competently to handle low-powered horror gaming instead of dungeon crawling. The book offers a great deal to game masters and players alike and is also a very good source for stuff to use in a D&D campaign.

*Demihuman Deities by TSR Inc*
A prime example of how to make a sourcebook about deities. I still use this and its companion volumes, _Faiths & Avatars_ and _Powers & Pantheons_, frequently. Densely packed text that tells both about the deity in question and far more importantly, about the deity's church and the roles it plays in the world, which is what people are really interested in.

Honourable Mentions go to...
_Uncaged: Faces of Sigil_ by TSR. If I actually owned this book, it'd have replaced CoCD20 on the list above. This is how you make an NPC sourcebook.

_Dragon Magic_ by WotC. A very good accessory that is generic and very flexible in its use while still focusing on a specific theme and supporting a wide range of other products. A lot of good content in here.

_I6 Ravenloft_ by TSR, as well as its later incarnations _House of Strahd_, _Robinloft_ and _Expedition to Castle Ravenloft_. A most excellent adventure. It can be cheesy as all hell the way it plays off horror clichés, but Strahd is a truly terrifying and memorable villain when played right.


----------



## Treebore (Jul 27, 2007)

How about we list books that we are glad to have on our shelves and why we love them and will never get rid of them?

Also, those of you have posted non-WOTC stuff, could you go back and edit your posts with links to the cool stuff? I hate having to google all of that stuff. Especially if they don't have a web presence.


----------



## KaosDevice (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, fun topic, I might as well weigh in.


*Delta Green:*  One of the best game supplements ever created by humans for other humans.

*Delta Green-Countdown:* An amazing follow up to an amazing book.


*Anniversary Edition Leather Bound Call of Cthulhu Rulebook:* Squamous green leather with a red elder sign. I want to be buried with this book.

*Cities:* I have caused more havok with this old book of encounter tables then can be humanly imagined.  link (scroll 2/3rds of the way down) 

*Fading Suns 2nd ed. :* I fell in love with this book and game and played it for years. I'd play it now if I had half a chance.


Runners up:

*Mage: *  A book that made me re-think how magic systems are supposed to work.

*HoL: * What can I say...it was a fun read.

*Beasts, Men and Gods: * I'll be amazed if anyone aside from me remembers this one.


----------



## EyeontheMountain (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I'll jump in with my favorite 5.

And it'll be obvious I only buy WOTC books.

Psionics Handbook. A great system, and would probably be more accepted if it did not have the word psionic in it. The real sorcerer, in my opinion.

Spell Compendium: A great resource for DMs and players Overall well balanced, and really a nice collection of spells that beefed up a couple of schools that were weak in the PHB (necromancy) 

Complete Adventurer: In my opinion, the best of the whole series. Something for every single class in the game. Nice prestige classes also.

Player's Handbook II: Awesome classes, good feats, nice alternative class features. Well done all around. Again, something for everyone.

MMIII: The best of all five. Yes, MMI is iconic and you really cannot do without it, but for monsters that give inspiration, and you can base whole campaigns around, MMIII has all the others beat.

Honorable mentions:
Book of Nine Swords. Too good, or very good. Still not sure. 
Complete Mage: Excellent book, but only for casters. 
Unearthed Arcana: Lots of good ideas, lots of junk.


----------



## Treebore (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the link Chaosdevice!


----------



## Garet Jax (Jul 27, 2007)

1. Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting 3.0--beautiful lavishly produced book brimming with ideas and hooks, the only WOTC book I paid full retail for, and worth every penny.

2. Game of Thrones Deluxe--gritty low magic d20 (with 3ed BESM rules to boot) with everything you need to run a Westeros campaign.

3. Angel Core RPG--first venture into Unisystem for me and IMO a perfect fit for the genre, one of the more enjoyable reading rpg books I own

4. Wheel of Time d20--kept reading it during my several trips into B&N and finally bought it after finishing half the book, it's an awesome setting and the book doesn't go on forever, unlike the novels   

5. MERP--first rpg I GM'd, it was so different from D&D at the time with it's critical hit tables, spell lists, and orcs that could really kill you with one hit, and how can a kid say no to roleplaying in Middle Earth.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jul 27, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> How about we list books that we are glad to have on our shelves and why we love them and will never get rid of them?
> 
> Also, those of you have posted non-WOTC stuff, could you go back and edit your posts with links to the cool stuff? I hate having to google all of that stuff. Especially if they don't have a web presence.




Done and done.


----------



## Treebore (Jul 27, 2007)

ivocaliban said:
			
		

> Done and done.




Thanks! I went back and fulfilled my request for my post as well.


----------



## meomwt (Jul 27, 2007)

I've put some links in my post as well. 

Not to the Necromancer stuff, obviously


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2007)

1st Shadowrun 4th Edition
2nd Deadlands: Reloaded
3rd Aliens, Adventure Game
4th Hero System 3rd+ Edition
5th Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Edition

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 27, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> Also, those of you have posted non-WOTC stuff, could you go back and edit your posts with links to the cool stuff?



Done.


----------



## Garet44 (Jul 27, 2007)

lets see.....   

Hollow Earth Expedition  - Exile Games

Conan OGL - Mongoose Publishing

Black Company - Green Ronin

All Flesh Must Be Eaten  - Eden Studios

Players Hand book 3.5 /Complete warrior  - they go together

Honorable mention:

DragonQuest - SPI    I still pull that one out to read every now and then

Terra Primate - Eden Studios - I was blown away the first time i read it.

Alternity - Oh yeah

Buffy the vampire slayer - Eden Studios  -  Just a very fun read


----------



## Hjorimir (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't own all of these yet (something I'm in the process of correcting), but here's my top five choices:

*First:* True20 Adventure Roleplaying/Mutants & Masterminds (2e)*
*Second:* Star Wars Saga Edition
*Third:* Shadow Run (4e)
*Fourth:* Dread
*Fifth: * Hollow Earth Expedition

* These two games are similar enough that I just think you take the one depending on the kind of game you want to play.

*Honorable Mention:* It isn’t a book, but Tact-Tiles are the best universal RPG product I’ve ever bought hands down.


----------



## KaosDevice (Jul 27, 2007)

Treebore said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link Chaosdevice!





No problem! Anyone running a fantasy campaign needs that book, the tables are awesome.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 28, 2007)

> Also, those of you have posted non-WOTC stuff, could you go back and edit your posts with links to the cool stuff? I hate having to google all of that stuff. Especially if they don't have a web presence.




Did what I could!


----------



## PhantomNarrator (Jul 28, 2007)

*Very, very hard choices, but here goes . . .*

I value content over production value or mechanics. Your mileage may vary.

#5: "D & D Rules Cyclopedia" by Aaron Aalston (Arguably still the best version of D&D)

#4: "Over the Edge" by Jonathan Tweet and Robin D. Laws. Nice to see someone already mentioned this one. It bears repeating.

#3: "Suppressed Transmissions" by Kenneth Hite. More gaming goodness per page than a Shoggoth can shake a pseudopod at.

#2: "Call of Cthulhu" by Sandy Peterson and Lynn Willis. Accept no substitute.

#1: "Delta Green" by Dennis Detwiller, Scott Glancy & John Tynes. Best. RPG book. Ever. (Honorable mention to DG: Countdown).


----------



## Sunderstone (Jul 28, 2007)

Besides the Core Books....

Shackled City AP Hardcover
PHBII
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Frostburn
Stormwrack


----------



## EditorBFG (Jul 28, 2007)

Here's some of the requested links.


			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> 1) Dogs in the Vineyard - Probably the best RPG ever published



 You can buy it here:http://www.lumpley.com/games/dogs.html   And there are a lot of really great free resources for it at that site, too.


			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> 2) Mutants & Masterminds - Just plain smart



From a company called Green Ronin that everyone here has heard of, right? If not, imagine a bunch of current and former WotC writers putting out better and more consistent stuff for another company. That company is Green Ronin. http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=487&products_id=6064& 


			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> 3) Delta Green - Either version- just plain better than any other setting book



This is a link to the newest version, which contains conversion rules for d20 Call of Cthulhu/Modern/D&D: http://www.arkhambazaar.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=161 


			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> 4) Pendragon - Underappreciated, thank God White Wolf has decided to revive it



Link to EN World Gamestore page: http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=11070& 


			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> 5) The System Reference Document - The innovation wasn't d20, it was making it_ open_
> 
> Runners-up: Warhammer FRP,



http://www.greenronin.com/warhammer_fantasy_roleplay/


			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> Star Wars (Saga Edition), Dread



Interestingly, there are apparent two rpgs called Dread. You want the one that involves Jenga (seriously), available from Indie Press Revolution http://www.indiepressrevolution.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16200


			
				EditorBFG said:
			
		

> True20 (wonderful, just not as good as M&M), and a little-known game called Carry that you can actually download for free-- it's not on this list because I don't own it in book form, but my first session was the single best role-playing experience I've ever had with strangers.



Carry is available for free here: http://www.1km1kt.net/rpg/Carry.php and in a pay-the-author-for-all-his-hard-work version here: http://www.indiepressrevolution.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16181&js=y


----------



## Agamon (Jul 28, 2007)

That's tough.  I'd go with the following:

1. Mutants & Masterminds 2E
2. Magic Item Compendium
3. Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay
4. Scion: Hero
5. PHB II

Honorable mention to the Rules Cyclopedia and the original Dark*Matter.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 28, 2007)

Pirates of the Spanish Main
Wild Talents
Promethean: the Created
Big Eyes, Small Mouth 3e
HERO System 5th edition Revised

no one on here said they had to be just d20 books


----------



## Ulric (Jul 28, 2007)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> no one on here said they had to be just d20 books




Right. Any system. Best RPG books, d20 or otherwise.


----------



## EditorBFG (Jul 28, 2007)

EyeontheMountain said:
			
		

> And it'll be obvious I only buy WOTC books.



So, seen anything in anyone else's list yet to make you change your mind on that one?


----------



## Corsair (Jul 28, 2007)

In no particular order

Mutants and Masterminds 2E

MnM: Ultimate Power

Draconomicon

Eberron Campaign Setting

Spell Compendium (though I would've preferred an explicit list of spells that changed from their original printings)


----------



## Shining Dragon (Jul 28, 2007)

1. Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay
2. Shadowrun 4th Edition
3. Weapons of the Gods
4. Scion: Hero
5. Vampire: The Requiem.

No "honorable mentions" - if 5 were asked for I see no need to mention another 10...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 28, 2007)

Shining Dragon said:
			
		

> No "honorable mentions" - if 5 were asked for I see no need to mention another 10...




Your restraint is admirable

I recall years ago I posted a request for folks' "Top 3 Characters from Fantasy Fiction" or something and kept getting lists posted from people who "just couldn't pick 3"

*salute*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 29, 2007)

Let's see... here are my 5 favorites, but I'm considering sets as one book.

Original DnD Red Boxed Set: I still love flipping through this.

Ptolus: Beautiful book and a great work!

Wilderlands of High Fantasy Boxed Set: I don't like the history as written inside, but I do love the content and idea, especially when I think of making some changes and dropping in Ptolus along with some old dungeon crawls that heroes can venture to.

Castles and Crusades Set: Beats out Lejendary Adventures to make this list, and has an old school feel that can adopt many of the cool new ideas that have come out.

Mutants and Masterminds- Freedom City: I love the campaign ideas in this book and it almost makes me want to play the game over my current fantasy-themed ones... almost...


----------



## Thyrkill (Jul 29, 2007)

This thread could become very expensive for me   I just ordered Beyond Countless Doorways and I'm thinking about getting Dawnforge, Book of Artifacts, and the Spell Compendium...lol.

Thanks for all the "tips" on great books.


----------



## Drowbane (Jul 29, 2007)

*in brief...*

*Draconomicon* mmm, dragons...
*Expanded Psionics Handbook* to hell with Vancian Magic! 
*Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting* a beautifully set up campaign setting book.
*Mutants and Masterminds* 1e, I don't yet own the 2e book
*Tome of Battle: the Book of Nine Swords* too cool for words


----------



## wolfpunk (Jul 29, 2007)

In no particular order,

Expanded Psionics Handbook, Unearthed Arcana, Spell Compendium, and then I actually would have said a subscription to Dragon Magazine and a Subscription to Dungeon Magazine. As it were, I am hoping that I will be able to say that a subscription to Pathfinder will make up for those two.


----------



## 00Machado (Jul 29, 2007)

Aaron Allston's Strikeforce - for a crash course in the process and methodology of running campaigns, player types, etc
Star Wars D6 - probably 2nd edition revised and expanded edition, though perhaps 1st edition.
Greyhawk The Marklands - changed the way I look at politics, war, and integrating PCs into same
Power of Faerun - expanded greatly on my ideas about what PCs can get involved in politically
5th book is a hard choice I'd lean toward Champions 4E. With this on book (and knowledge of how to use it) and your imagination, you can play anything. It's more concise than the current edition, which I still haven't had time to finish reading yet.

Honorable mentions
Nightmares of Mine. This might even edge out SW D6 since it can be used in any genre
1E DM design kit - A lesson in how to focus and refine your ideas into adventures and encounters. In fairness, this might supercede The Marklands since it's more utilitarian than that book
Robin's Laws of Good Game Mastery
Renegade Crowns - more of the political theme. 
Magical Medieval Society - Warfare PDF - more of the war theme
Heroes of Battle - Combined with Power of Faerun, Magical Medieal Warfare, Renegade Crowns, The Marklands, and the Complete History of the Greyhawk wars, this would be my uber list of political and warfar themed game inspiration (not including fiction and history)

Ones that might be added to the list soon, but that I haven't used enough yet:
Mutants and Msterminds
Savage Worlds
Ptolus
D6 Fantasy or the older D6 System RPG


----------



## 00Machado (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> 3rd Aliens, Adventure Game




What makes this one so good?


----------



## Mark (Feb 14, 2010)

Arise and be judged or continued, thread of favorites . . .


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 14, 2010)

DaveMage said:


> I look at it this way:
> 
> If my collection were to be lost, what 5 books would I buy first?
> 
> ...




Still pretty much the same....


----------



## Crothian (Feb 14, 2010)

Best 5 books for what?  I'm sure I listed some books in here, but with over a 1000 RPG books and maybe four times that in PDFs it becomes tough to poick.  If I picked the best it would games or suppliemtns that are just exceptional and not ones that would be used together.  It really would depend on where my mind and gaming focus is at that time.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Feb 14, 2010)

*D&D 3.5, PHB Collector's Edition *(faux leatherbound)
*D&D 4th Ed DMG (*iffy system - great book)
*Star Wars: Saga Edition Core Rules: *Simply put, the best book on Star Wars Roleplaying ever written
*Time Riders: * Awesome rules for incorporating time travelling and paradox into your RPG campaign. The best parts are non-system specific.
*Nightmares of Mine: *The best non-system specific book on RPGs ever written. This ought to be mandatory reading for all GMs.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, Mr. DaveMage, thou art certainly more constant than I. 

Wow, it seems I was going through one of those stages of trying lots of games -- as many as possible (that appealed at the time) even! -- whereas now, I feel that I've learned a lot more about what really works for me and mine.

Right, then. The current list:

*Mutants & Masterminds 2e* (where I _thought_ True20 was d20 perfected, _this_ truly is.)
*Pendragon, 4th ed.* (stunning as it is, yet can also be mined for goodies.)
*CP2020* (yeah, that stays, and probably always will.)
*Ultimate Toolbox* (one of the most useful fantasy RPG books ever.)

I am struggling to think of a fifth (well, trying to decide from several, in fact.) I'll probably edit this post some time to add one more.


----------



## deadsmurf (Feb 14, 2010)

Eberron Campaign Guide (4E)
Eberron Campaign Setting (3.5)
Player's Handbook 2 (4E)
Shadowrun 3rd Edition
Sharn City of Towers


----------



## hewligan (Feb 14, 2010)

In no particular order (if there was an order, Freeport would be first):

Pathfinder RPG
Pathfinder Campaign Setting
Freeport
Midnight, 2nd edition
Forgotten Realms, old Grey Box (at the time, this was my nirvana)


----------



## Tilenas (Feb 14, 2010)

In no particular order: Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting 3rd Edition Unearthed Arcana 3.0 AD&D Players' Option: Skills & Powers AD&D Players' Option: Combat & Tactics Shadowrun 2nd Edition


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Feb 14, 2010)

Monkey is still a poor gamer, but the collection has grown a bit since I first posted in this thread.

*Monkey's Current Top Five*

Pathfinder RPG - Monkey still plays D&D 3.5 and D&D 4E but Pathfinder is edging them out as current favorite RPG.

D&D Insider - Not a book, but a darn handy resource nonetheless.  I can let my D&D 4E players use whatever they want without needing to shell out tons of money on books.  

Wraith: The Oblivion 2nd Edition - The best RPG on my shelf in terms of mood, atmosphere, and just plain creepy coolness.  It is hard to run successfully, though, because it is such an emotional drain if run properly.

D&D 3.5 Rules Compendium - Handy reference.

And...I guess I don't have a fifth.  Nothing quite on par with the four listed above, anyway.


----------



## 2020 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Aurora's Whole Realms Catalogue* (2nd edition AD&D)
*Dragonlance Adventures* (hardcover, 1st edition AD&D)
*Arms & Equipment Guide* (2nd edition AD&D)
*Forgotten Realms Adventures* (hardcover, 2nd edition AD&D)
*Ivid the Undying* (unpublished manuscript)
*From the Ashes* (if Ivid the Undying doesn't count)


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 15, 2010)

deleted


----------



## JeffB (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a pretty small collection these days- about 50 books/modules and nearly all D&D, compared to about 500 books and dozens of systems several years ago.

In my current collection (and I won't include any modules)--

1E DMG
4E DMG
Secrets of Xen'Drik
Best of The Dragon Volume 1
Moldvay/Cook/Marsh Basic Expert books ( two books, but...)


----------



## Votan (Feb 15, 2010)

A few books I really admire for quality more than anything else:

AD&D 1E Dungeon Master's Guide

Vampire: The Requiem

Castles and Crusades Players Handbook

D&D 4E Supplement "Underdark"

Queen of Spiders (AD&D SUpermodule)

If I still owned a copy of tyhe D&D Rules Cyclopedia it would take out one of the above books.  Traveller is also a competitive option . . .


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 15, 2010)

Arduin Grimoire (Emperor's Choice hardcover collected edition) 
D&D Basic Set (TSR blue cover box set) 
OSRIC (The First Edition Society, B&W hardcover, second edition) 
Perilous Lands (Avalon Hill, boxed set) 
Story Engine (Hubris Games, hardcover, revised edition)

I omitted PDF documents and only chose from the printed books that I own.


----------



## Sunderstone (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!!!!



Sunderstone said:


> Besides the Core Books....
> 
> Shackled City AP Hardcover
> PHBII
> ...




Updated (of current/semi-current stuff)...
1) Pathfinder RPG Core Rules - The more I read, the more im hooked.
2) Shackled City AP HC - This one is still hard to top as far as a single volume goes.
3) Castle Whiterock - Raising the bar on the classic "boxed set".
4) Pathfinder Bestiary - awesome compilation in here.
5) Necromancer's Tome of Horrors - still seeing references from here in some newer products. Great monster book, also better than anything post 3.5 MMI and the FF from WotC.

The above is based on what I currently still own. Adding older stuff, I would include stuff like ...

D&D Basic set - Erol Otus cover, pink books iirc. Long time ago so my memory is fuzzy. I still have the dice from this, they are orange with worn off crayoned numbers. 
AD&D Player's Handbook - Obvious choice.
The Forgotten Realms Boxed set - The original grey box.
Temple of Elemental Evil Compilation - some of my fondest gaming memories.


----------



## SkidAce (Feb 15, 2010)

World Builder's Guidbook (2nd ed.)
Beyond Countless Doorways (Malhavo Press)
The Primal Order (WotC before DnD)
Deities and Demig0ds (AD&D)
The Complete Book of Villans (2nd ed.)


----------



## tvknight415 (Feb 15, 2010)

1.  Rules Cyclopedia (Basic D&D) - complete role-playing in a single book.  The title that qualifies for "if I was stuck on a desert island and could only have 1 RPG book, this would be it." Although I prefer Moldvay B/X version of the rulebooks for sentimental reasons, this is by far the best and most complete presentation of the Basic D&D rules.

2.  Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook - amazing evolution of the 3.x rules.  I'd rather play Pathfinder than 3.x D&D any day of the week and twice on Sunday.

3.  Ravenloft: Realm of Terror boxed set - while Domains of Dread would be my pick for a single-source of information on Ravenloft (in the "if I could only have one book" vein), the original boxed set is still the creme-de-la-creme presentation of the setting.

4.  S1: The Tomb of Horrors - The ultimate Dungeon Crawl, bar none.  Still getting inspiration from this module 20 plus years after I first saw it.

5.  B2: The Keep on the Borderlands - I just can't leave this module off my top 5, even though there are probably better adventures in my library.  The first D&D module I ever ran.


----------



## Kafen (Feb 15, 2010)

Ulric said:


> Anyway...I was thinkin' there are probably some great books/products I need to buy, so, tell me, what are the five best RPG books/products you own...and tell me why.




RPG Must Haves

Fangoria #97: Zombies, Chucky, Cyborgs, and Magic Portals. The articles call me back to main stream concepts when I veer too far off.

October 1977, Terror Tales: The stories are a good over view of classic horror up to that point. I take much from the genre for my fantasy games.

August 1978, Creepy #100: The stories detail the modern/science fiction genre. I like the campy feel of the decade for my sci-fi games.  

Central Casting Dungeons, Robert L. Sassone from Task Force Games: It's brief, concise, and focuses its vision on dungeon crafting. It's my Easy Button on crunch night.

Time-Life Books, Great Ages of Man, series, Classical Greece 1965: It's vintage! Joking... It's old, but it keeps my mind fresh on Greek Lore. My players find themselves facing much of the content on table top. 

I know... It's not RPG stats, but I can pick most any game system and do something with it using the books. I have more on the shelf, but these obviously are my top five.


----------



## Primal (Feb 15, 2010)

hewligan said:


> In no particular order (if there was an order, Freeport would be first):
> 
> Pathfinder RPG
> Pathfinder Campaign Setting
> ...




A man after my heart!  Here are mine (in no particular order):

Pathfinder RPG
Pathfinder Campaign Setting
Pathfinder Bestiary
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting (3E)
Forgotten Realms, old Grey Box


----------



## Mallus (Feb 15, 2010)

Mutants and Masterminds 2nd edition.
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying 2nd edition.
Champions 4th edition.
Arcana Unearthed/Arcana Evolved.
Book of Nine Swords.


----------



## Stormonu (Feb 15, 2010)

My top 5

1) Moldvay & Cook Basic D&D:  This set is the best blend of presenting rules and teaching the game.  The Holmes was a little too heady and the versions that followed took up too much space teaching, making them difficult to be reference books.  Also, they lacked B2 - IMO the best Basic adventure module of them all.

2) Tome of Horrors Revised:  So many good, forgotten creatures in this book it is _the_ best monster supplement beyond the MM, in my opinion.  Just wish they had managed to do an actual print copy instead of just PDF (though I did print out my own copy for use).

3) Vampire, 2nd Ed:  While I'm playing the New WoD with my players, I still love the 2E version best (sans the antitribue stuff).

4) Serenity:  Good solid system.  Personally I feel it is a revised and updated version of the Alternity system.

5) L5R - This was a game that sold me on the world detail.  I'd bought all the books to read long before I actually played a game.  Truly, the 3E version is the pinnacle of this system.

Other shout-outs would go to Deadlands, 7th Sea and Fading suns - all games with incredible worlds and elegant systems (though I wouldn't touch the d20 versions of any of them).  Spycraft was also a dream system for me, it let me finally bring my C.OR.E. Vette spy world to reality.

Edit: Reading some of the other responses, I forget Star Wars D6 Revised and Expanded; my favorite system for my Star Wars fix.


----------



## Cyronax (Feb 15, 2010)

My five, in no particular order:

- Star Wars SAGA (main book)
- D&D Rules Cyclopedia
- World of Greyhawk (1980 Folio Edition)
- Red hand of Doom (3.5 adventure)
- 4e DMG2


----------



## Mournblade94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ourph said:


> *Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 1st ed. rulebook:* By far the best RPG flavor/setting material I've ever owned.
> 
> *Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay 2nd ed. rulebook:* By far the best RPG system/rules material I've ever owned.
> 
> ...




Pretty much my list would mirror this except I would replace WFRP 2nd edition with the ALTERNITY PLAYERS HANDBOOK.  I just scored the GENCON preview copy from 1998.  GO me!


----------



## ProtoClone (Feb 16, 2010)

CoC: Dreamlands - In the middle of writing a D&D style adventure set in this wonderfully horrifically weird land.

Delta Green - Never have I seen a labor of love come through the pages like I have with DG.

Mutants & Masterminds - have yet to play it completely but love making characters with it.

Prometheus - Despite what some people would say is a hard to justify "why" game, I think originality was on overtime for this one.

Changling - Once again, originality working overtime.


----------



## jdrakeh (Feb 16, 2010)

ProtoClone said:


> CoC: Dreamlands - In the middle of writing a D&D style adventure set in this wonderfully horrifically weird land.




Me, too!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 16, 2010)

ProtoClone said:


> CoC: Dreamlands



Hm, good call. _One_ of my most treasured RPG possessions, that's for sure. Just don't know if it'll be my fifth. . .



> Chang[e]ling - Once again, originality working overtime.



Which one in particular? There are three, at least, that spring to mind.


----------



## Mark (Feb 22, 2010)

There's an interesting mix of old and new in this thread.  I wonder, if some of the original posters that are no longer around who chose some very early 3.x era books, what they might choose to replace the old ones with that are in the same vein?


----------



## Votan (Feb 22, 2010)

Mark said:


> There's an interesting mix of old and new in this thread.  I wonder, if some of the original posters that are no longer around who chose some very early 3.x era books, what they might choose to replace the old ones with that are in the same vein?




I sus[pect that there will always be a bais towards newer items -- because they have novel ideas, are more frequently used (thus remembered) and, due to the rules of the OP, are more likely to be owned.  Some of the stuff in the 1st edition DMG, to name one example, is extremely well thought out advice, but the book is out of print and not trivial to turn up.


----------



## Greg K (Feb 22, 2010)

Mark said:


> There's an interesting mix of old and new in this thread.  I wonder, if some of the original posters that are no longer around who chose some very early 3.x era books, what they might choose to replace the old ones with that are in the same vein?




Well, I know my list really wouldn't have changed much. The only changes that I would make are probably moving the Shaman's Handbook and Witch's Handbook up from honorable mention to the list of choices to select from to round out my top five and added both Savage Worlds and Thrilling Tales 2e  to my list of honorable mentions.


----------



## ProtoClone (Feb 22, 2010)

Aus_Snow said:


> Hm, good call. _One_ of my most treasured RPG possessions, that's for sure. Just don't know if it'll be my fifth. . .
> 
> Which one in particular? There are three, at least, that spring to mind.




The most recent Changeling book...Changeling: The Lost (Have not brought them out in a while so I am fuzzy on the exact name.  I picked the base Changeling book because I didn't want to use up my five picks for all of the books in that series.

Or do you mean CoC: DL?  I have "The Complete Dreamlands".


----------



## JediSoth (Feb 22, 2010)

JediSoth said:


> Top 5, eh? Way easier than top 10 (the core 3/SRD notwithstanding):
> 
> Ptolus
> Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved
> ...




Thread necromancy aside, It's interesting to see how my list has changed in the 2.5 years since my original post. My top 5 has shifted now, to

Ptolus
Monte Cook's Arcana Evolved
Pathfinder RPG
Shadowrun 4E
Eclipse Phase
with Honorable Mentions going to Dark Heresy and Rogue Trader.


----------



## Ampersand999 (Feb 22, 2010)

My favorite five:



_Ptolus_
_Arcana Evolved_
_Pathfinder_
Any maps from _Oone Games_.
_Weapons of Legacy_
Sixth book off the shelf: _Map Folio I & II_


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 22, 2010)

Cool thread.

Best five RPG books I own:

Mouse Guard
Aces & Eights
AD&D First Edition DMG
Artesia: Adventures in the Known World
HackMaster Basic


----------



## Hstio (Feb 22, 2010)

My top five:

1) Midnight 2nd Edition.  I've gotten more use and enjoyment out of this book then any other in almost 30 years.

2) Ptolus.  I was blown away at the quality, layout, just about everything.  How to do a book if you have the budget.

3) Greyhawk from the Ashes.  Greyhawk goes to war and it's nasty.  I loved the Greyhawk setting and grew up with.  I'd still play a game there anytime.

4) Fading Suns 2nd Edition. There's something about the setting that just grabs me.  I finally tracked down the last book I was missing recently.

5) Iron Kingdoms World Guide (any Iron Kingdoms really).  Fabulous, atmospheric, great writing, layout, etc.

Hstio


----------



## Ahnehnois (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahnehnois said:


> 3.5 Core - Well duh.
> 
> Unearthed Arcana - So many options, you can't _not_ find some you like.
> 
> ...




I've since captialized on the post-4e bonanza of cheap rpg stuff and found several gems (often from ENW threads I might add). I like some of my original choices though:

*Call of Cthulhu d20 - Still a great game and a beautiful book.

*Magic Item Compendium - Possible the single most useful, time-saving 3e book there is.

*Unearthed Arcana-Not just the rules (which are necessarily a mixed bag) but the mentality that goes with them.

*Libris Mortis-Still the most inspirational monster-related book I've read. Still using it a lot.

*Psychic's Handbook-Short of writing my own system, this is the best treatment of psionics I can imagine.


----------



## PoeticJustice (Feb 23, 2010)

1) Dread.

2) DMG 3.5

3) PARANOIA

4) Eberron Campaign Setting

5) Libris Mortis

Honorable Mentions (or, Books that are really good but I haven't actually used them yet)

1) Og: Unearthed Edition

2) Dogs in the Vineyard

3) Forgotten Realms Grey Box

Dread gets the top spot because, bar none, it is the best RPG ever written. By stripping away the trappings of your typical RPG, Dread accomplishes what no other game has: it is a true storytelling game. The system is designed for horror, but its versatility is such that a GM could run about anything and make it work.

DMG 3.5 is an amazing work. I feel inspired to generate material just by looking at the art. The text itself accomplishes the weighty task of making 3.5 manageable to a new DM (insomuch as that is possible, anyway).

PARANOIA is one of those games that can be very challenging to run, but the payoff is so worth it. The rules are so tongue-in-cheek and the art and pulled quotes are so buttery and hilarious that one forgets they are reading the rules to a game.

Eberron and Libris Mortis are the two best supplements for the 3.5 era. Obviously a great deal of work went into the creation of them, and it would be a shame for me not to recognize them when they've given me so much inspiration.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt (Feb 23, 2010)

1.  7th Sea PHB
2.  Book of the Nine Swords
3.  Rokugan d20
4.  Complete Warrior
5.  Defilers and Preservers (if I could find it since my move!)


----------



## Nebulous (Feb 23, 2010)

My top five (in no particular order)

1. 4e DMG 2
2. Ptolus
3. Cthulhu d20
4. 1e Fiend Folio
5. 2nd edition Midnight campaign guide


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2010)

1) d20 Call of Cthulhu.  I haven't played this in years, but I still read portions of it from time to time.  The GMing advice is among the best ever written, and the rest of the book ain't nuthin' to sneeze at neither.

2) Monsternomicon.  The first monster book that was easy to pick up and read cover to cover, and which, incidentally, I've done more than once.

3) 3e Unearthed Arcana.  Somewhere within its pages is a solution to almost every concievable problem with 3.5.  Plus, plenty of new options to just play around with.

4) 3e Manual of the Planes.  I loved how this book was presented as a bunch of elements for kitbashers to play with.  Pretty much everything in it is modular, and well done.  

5) Fiendish Codex 1: Hordes of the Abyss.  My favorite pseudo-setting book to read.  Tons of great ideas all through this volume.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 23, 2010)

Huh.  Heh.  I didn't realize this was thread necromancy.  Looks like I answered this two and a half years ago, and had a similar answer.  Thee of the five are the same ones I picked then; since then one of my honorable mentions moved up to rank.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Feb 23, 2010)

I think it was 2 years ago that I posted in this thread.  Paranoia and Feng Shui are still in my top 5 and I'm still not sure about the other 3 books(assuming we don't include the core 3).  There are a number that I could put in there but I'm not 100% sure which ones to go with.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## The Green Adam (Feb 23, 2010)

Roughly and in no particular order...

*Star Trek: The Next Generation RPG* by Last Unicorn Games (I'm more of a TOS fan but the TNG book is just easier to read and utilize).

*Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Edition* by Green Ronin

*Champions 4th Edition *(George Perez Cover) by Hero Games

*Faery's Tale Deluxe* by Firefly Games/Green Ronin

*Star Wars, The Role Playing Game 2nd Edition* by West End Games

Runner Ups include but are not limited to: Ars Magica 3rd Ed., Traveller / The Books (Classic Reprints by Far Future Enterprises), InSpectres by Memento Mori, Sketch by Corsair Publishing and Mekton II by R. Talsorian Games.

AD
Barking Alien


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 23, 2010)

I can pull any of these books off the shelf and read them for pleasure and inspiration. They are some of the handful of books that survived the Great eBay Purge of 2007. 

Call of Cthulhu, fifth Edition
Shadowrun first edition
Buffy the Vampire Slayer Revised Core Rulebook
Advanced Dungeons & Dragons Dungeon Master's Guide
Vampire: the Masquerade, first edition


----------



## weem (Feb 24, 2010)

1. Rules Cyclopedia (bought it when it came out, just for the heck of it... very glad I did).

2. The oldies on the bottom left here.

3. All my Planescape stuff

4. Wrath of the Immortals

5. The Complete Book of Thieves


...all for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## krate (Feb 24, 2010)

In no particular order:
1) Kult
2) CoC
3) Waste World
4) Dark Heresy
5) Cthulhutech


----------



## Sunking (Feb 24, 2010)

*Anniversary Edition Leather Bound Call of Cthulhu Rulebook:* Squamous green leather with a red elder sign. This is the one to have if I could only chose one book to keep.

*Expanded Psionics Handbook: *So much goddi and it works as part of the system now.

*Planescape campaign setting:* all the great settings in one

*Tome of Magic (Ad&d 2ed.):* from this i have gotten so much, specialy worth mentioning the wildmage.

*Lef:* A danish RPG that realy does both tabletop and larp good.


----------



## Paradox (Feb 25, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. 2nd Edition AD&D Campaign Sourcebook & Catacomb Guide. It's THE book that tells you how to be a DM. Up to that point there was no advice in the DMG or any other book telling you how to handle difficult players, for example. The DMG told you how to run a D&D game, CS&CG told how how to host a game. It didn't have as much hard crunch rules, but plenty of sound advice on how to build a campaign world, handle table rules and so on.

2. Aurora's Whole Realms Cataloge. It's more than just an equipment list, it sells you on the items. A very stylish in character book, and the authors would be happy to know, my copy is well worn and loved.

3. Decks of Encounters. There were two deck of encounters for 2nd edition. Yeah, it's not a book, but having short summary adventures on index cards was a throwback to the days of the red boxed set where a short paragraph was used as a springboard to start adventures. The decks did a great job at bringing back the "springboard" idea.

(For the next two, it's not so much about the book's contents.)

4. Denizens of Earthdawn, Volume 1. I love Earthdawn. It's one of three of my "top shelf" favorite settings. (The others are PlaneScape and Eberron.) And, I love my books. I'm very picky when I pick out a book at the store. (I've seen books on the shelf that are in rough shape- before I even buy them? Ugh.) At any rate, I take very good care of my books. I don't break the spine, I don't lick my fingers to turn the pages, and I certainly don't use a pencil or pen to read along the lines. 

A very good and trusted friend asked to borrow this book for the week so he could read up on his character's race. I was a bit hesitant, but what the heck. He's a friend. Friends loan stuff out, right? 

The book came back to me the next week utterly destroyed. Whole sections of pages were falling out. (Think 1e Unearthed Arcana. Those of you that have had that book fall apart on them know exactly what I mean.) He apologized and swore up and down that his kids didn't do it, nor did they go near it. Well, what the hell happened then? "Must be the poor quality of the book." 

So, later that evening we're playing and he asks to look at my brother's Earthdawn campaign book. It was paperback, just like the book I lent out. He opened to the page he wanted and tired his best to flatten the book so it would lay open flat on the table. He cracked the spine. I knew then EXACTLY what happened to my book.

These books aren't spiral notebooks. They're soft cover paperbacks. You have to take care when reading them. Sorry, they DON'T lay flat. Deal with it, don't destroy other people's property. 

Could I/Should I have forced him to replace it? Perhaps. But I wanted to keep it to remind myself NOT to EVER lend out my stuff to ANYONE. I don't care who they are. I don't care how careful they promise to handle it. If a friend can shamelessly and actively destroy books, I don't want them near mine.

And I think the experience traumatized me beyond just one destroyed book. I don't like handing out my books during any game session. "Can I have that book, I want to look something up?" 

Ugh... So painful to see some of the above abuses being visited on my stuff. (As in, using a pencil as a reading guide, licking fingers to turn pages, flipping pages while eating, using a pencil/pen that's ready to explode as a bookmark, turning pages roughly (and I know you've seen someone who just has no respect for books. They tend to dog ear, bend, tear, flip pages violently, etc.) using the book as a writing table thus leaving a permanent impression of whatever they wrote on the cover, and the list goes on. 

It also makes me slightly nervous when someone sets the book just handed over "for a quick second" right next to them, as if they owned it. Games can be chaotic, and books forgotten at cleanup. (And yes, I do mark all my books to tell which ones are mine for just such a situation.) 

(Quick note to my current group - the list is accumulated from many, many gaming years. I'm not suggesting anything, but if you think you're engaging in such behavior, it's appreciated if it stopped. )

(And so you all don't think I'm a complete jerk, I refuse to borrow other people's things as well, just to be fair.)

So, for me as far as usefulness, the reminder to not let anyone touch my books; that one goes a very long way.

5. 1st edition Oriental Adventures. I thought it would be a neat book to have. I didn't like it. I never used it either. But rather than return it, I kept it as a reminder that I don't need to buy every single D&D book that comes out.

I even made it a point to avoid Oriental Adventures when it game out again in 3e. And there were plenty of other books in 2e and 3e that I didn't pick up.


----------



## wolfpunk (Feb 26, 2010)

Unearthed Arcana, just some great variant stuff.

Expanded Psionics Handbook, better magic than magic in my opinion.

Deluxe Book of Templates, your party never has to face the same creature twice, ever again.

Star Wars Saga Edition core book, as streamlined as system as I want to play.

AD&D Oriental Adventures, my favorite campaign setting of all time.

Honorable Mentions go to the Rogue Trader core book and strangely enough, D20 Modern core book.


----------

